# Remember, there is no FDA approved vaccine



## squatting dog

I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.
People, do your homework .

As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA  ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines.  (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021

From the WHO website... The proper road to a safe vaccine.........
"Small (phase I) safety studies of COVID-19 vaccines should enroll healthy adult volunteers. Larger (phase II and III) studies should include volunteers that reflect the populations for whom the vaccines are intended. This means enrolling people from diverse geographic areas, racial and ethnic backgrounds, genders, and ages, as well as those with underlying health conditions that put them at higher risk for COVID-19. Including these groups in clinical trials is the only way to make sure that a vaccine will be safe and effective for everyone who needs it".

https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-d...5t6fxduXNYgmNCLFUPr5o4yXZK8kJP7dNIvQtNCW2aq9w


----------



## MarciKS

What are my alternatives? If I go unvaccinated I risk death from COVID & it's a very hard death. I had to choose between a possible reaction that could've been treated or not...or COVID. I chose the vaccine. I don't want to become another victim of COVID. If that makes me an experiment that can help others later on then so be it.

Personally I think all this tit for tat on this forum about vaxxers & non vaxxers...maskers & anti maskers seriously needs to stop. You make your bed...you lie in it with your decisions. I'm not mad...this is nothing personal against anyone here. Just sick of it. It's bad enough we have to deal with all this COVID crap...fighting on a forum and making snarky remarks to one another isn't going to help. I think everyone needs to take a frickin chill pill and go to their separate corners for a while and give each other a break. JMO


----------



## Sunny

Amen to what Marci just said. Enough already, Squatting Dog.  Nearly everyone in this country with any common sense has either gotten the vaccine, or is eagerly looking forward to the time when they are eligible. (Even the Trumps got the vaccine, after they had the disease! I guess they don't want a return event.)  It appears to be an amazing medical breakthrough; why keep fighting it?  Especially, as Marci said, not getting it means running a risk of a horrible (and unnecessary) death, or severe health impairment?

On the one hand, we know we have a worldwide disease that has already killed millions. On the other hand, we have a vaccine that protects everyone who gets it.  Admittedly, it's new, but it has been tested and proven safe.  (Yes, some people are allergic, etc. but I'm talking about the other 99% of us.) Are we supposed to wait for the entire world population to be wiped out before we decide to give it a try?  Which choice makes sense?

And even if the majority of people who get Covid do manage to survive, the business economy will not recover, the schools will not reopen, the masks will not come off, life will not return to anything like normal until we have gotten to herd immunity, thanks to mass vaccinations.  So, what are you advocating, by "waiting for side effects to turn up?"  Waiting and waiting just means this will go on forever, with many more unnecessary deaths.

Those who originally claimed that the disease was nothing to worry about, it's like the flu, it will be gone in a few months, turned out to be very, very wrong.  For some reason, many of those same people are now falsely claiming that the vaccine is untested, unsafe, doesn't work, etc. They seem to be determined to fight against medical science, coming up with one bit of nonsense after another. And the sad thing is that some people believe them, costing them their lives.

Why are you continuing to beat a dead horse?


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.


Yup

Its wait and see for me


----------



## Lewkat

Good grief, is there no end to all these threads about the COVID vaccine?  Either get it or don't.


----------



## Geezerette

People who choose to gamble on not getting ill by not availing themselves of preventive measures are betting that if they’re wrong, there will be folks ready and willing to take care of them. They may end up being WRONG about that. Personally I consider them to be parasites.


----------



## Becky1951

I would stop posting but...

"Nearly everyone in this country with any common sense has either gotten the vaccine, or is eagerly looking forward to the time when they are eligible."

Since I'm one of the waiting, I'm accused of no common sense. 

It would be easy to not comment on some of these threads if others didn't constantly make snarky remarks towards those waiting or not wishing to be vaccinated.


----------



## garyt1957

Lol


----------



## Becky1951

"Personally I consider them to be parasites." 

WOW!  Talk about snarky.


----------



## Don M.

I participated in a "teleconference", hosted by our local US Representative a couple of weeks ago.  One of the "participants" broached the "theory" that this Virus is a "global conspiracy" by the world governments to actively reduce global populations.  He rambled on further that killing off millions of Seniors will keep Social Security from facing a financial crisis in coming years.  Amazing!


----------



## debodun

I will not get vaccinated unless it becomes mandatory, and then reluctantly. I never even had a flu shot and seldom get sick. You don't know what you're being injected with. I did a questionnaire to determine my eligibility for free vaccine and it said I don't qualify. The only thing going for me in that sense is I am over 65, but conversely, have absolutely no symptoms and infrequent exposure to others.


----------



## Capt Lightning

According to Worldometer there have been  30,084,925 cases and  547,300 Coronavirus deaths in the USA to date.  You are welcome to refuse the vaccine if you like.


----------



## AnnieA

MarciKS said:


> What are my alternatives? If I go unvaccinated I risk death from COVID & it's a very hard death.



There's a highly effective third option in monoclonal antibodies.   I was given a vaccine waiver for work in LTC due to multiple autoimmune diseases and the history of autoimmune complications with mRNA (Covid vaccine type) delivered drugs.  I qualify for early treatment with monoclonal antibodies due to those same health problems.  Our long-term care residents had very good success in beating Covid with this treatment during our Christmas week outbreak.

Though our culture fosters a  binary, 'bash the other side' (as evidenced by both POVs on this board), there is thankfully a viable third option that doesn't even require hospitalization.


----------



## MarciKS

AnnieA said:


> There's a highly effective third option in monoclonal antibodies.   I was given a vaccine waiver due to multiple autoimmune diseases and the history of autoimmune complications with mRNA (Covid vaccine type) delivered drugs.  I qualify for early treatment with monoclonal antibodies due to those same health problems.  Our long-term care residents had very good success in beating Covid with this treatment during our recent outbreak.
> 
> Thankfully, though our culture fosters a  binary, 'bash the other side' (as evidenced by both POVs on this board), there is thankfully a viable third option.


that's good. my mom can't get hers either. what are monoclonal antibodies?


----------



## AnnieA

MarciKS said:


> that's good. my mom can't get hers either. what are monoclonal antibodies?


This is an older link, but explains it well. 

https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/...nt-can-help-high-risk-patients-with-covid-19/


----------



## Judycat

The two ladies who give me my news again asked if I was getting the vaccine. I again said yes. They launched into the same stuff about it not being tested enough and dead babies, yes it is made of dead babies. Shocking!  After that, they went on to speculate whose skeleton it is walking around our area scaring everyone (them) and that they have put up a cross to try and keep it away from visiting their property. Doesn't a skeleton need muscles and tendons to walk around? No. This one hasn't any. Doesn't have a head either apparently. Oh well...


----------



## win231

MarciKS said:


> What are my alternatives? If I go unvaccinated I risk death from COVID & it's a very hard death. I had to choose between a possible reaction that could've been treated or not...or COVID. I chose the vaccine. I don't want to become another victim of COVID. If that makes me an experiment that can help others later on then so be it.
> 
> Personally I think all this tit for tat on this forum about vaxxers & non vaxxers...maskers & anti maskers seriously needs to stop. You make your bed...you lie in it with your decisions. I'm not mad...this is nothing personal against anyone here. Just sick of it. It's bad enough we have to deal with all this COVID crap...fighting on a forum and making snarky remarks to one another isn't going to help. I think everyone needs to take a frickin chill pill and go to their separate corners for a while and give each other a break. JMO


We're over a year into this.  _That includes the first 3 months with no social distancing, no staying home & no masks_ - just gloom & doom news.  Anyone who didn't get Covid by now is very unlikely to get it ever - whether the vaccine works or not.


----------



## AnnieA

Becky1951 said:


> "Personally I consider them to be parasites."
> 
> WOW!  Talk about snarky.


She's poorly educated re treatment options as well.  An outpatient antibody infusion is in no way parasitic.


----------



## Judycat

Oh yes sir!


----------



## win231

Geezerette said:


> People who choose to gamble on not getting ill by not availing themselves of preventive measures are betting that if they’re wrong, there will be folks ready and willing to take care of them. They may end up being WRONG about that. Personally I consider them to be parasites.


You are seeking confidence in your decision by encouraging others to make the same decision you made.  And you are trying to shame others into your decision.  Funny how people who don't want the vaccine don't try to pressure others into not getting it.


----------



## MarciKS

AnnieA said:


> This is an older link, but explains it well.
> 
> https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/...nt-can-help-high-risk-patients-with-covid-19/


thankyou i passed this on to my parents for mom to look into.


----------



## win231

Sunny said:


> Amen to what Marci just said. Enough already, Squatting Dog.  Nearly everyone in this country with any common sense has either gotten the vaccine, or is eagerly looking forward to the time when they are eligible. (Even the Trumps got the vaccine, after they had the disease! I guess they don't want a return event.)  It appears to be an amazing medical breakthrough; why keep fighting it?  Especially, as Marci said, not getting it means running a risk of a horrible (and unnecessary) death, or severe health impairment?
> 
> On the one hand, we know we have a worldwide disease that has already killed millions. On the other hand, we have a vaccine that protects everyone who gets it.  Admittedly, it's new, but it has been tested and proven safe.  (Yes, some people are allergic, etc. but I'm talking about the other 99% of us.) Are we supposed to wait for the entire world population to be wiped out before we decide to give it a try?  Which choice makes sense?
> 
> And even if the majority of people who get Covid do manage to survive, the business economy will not recover, the schools will not reopen, the masks will not come off, life will not return to anything like normal until we have gotten to herd immunity, thanks to mass vaccinations.  So, what are you advocating, by "waiting for side effects to turn up?"  Waiting and waiting just means this will go on forever, with many more unnecessary deaths.
> 
> Those who originally claimed that the disease was nothing to worry about, it's like the flu, it will be gone in a few months, turned out to be very, very wrong.  For some reason, many of those same people are now falsely claiming that the vaccine is untested, unsafe, doesn't work, etc. They seem to be determined to fight against medical science, coming up with one bit of nonsense after another. And the sad thing is that some people believe them, costing them their lives.
> 
> Why are you continuing to beat a dead horse?


Ah.....yes.  "Everyone with any common sense is doing what I do."  So.....if you don't copy me, you have no common sense & aren't as smart as I am.
Shaming others is your confidence builder & your way to feel better about yourself.  All put-down artists possess this trait.


----------



## squatting dog

Geezerette said:


> People who choose to gamble on not getting ill by not availing themselves of preventive measures are betting that if they’re wrong, there will be folks ready and willing to take care of them. They may end up being WRONG about that. Personally I consider them to be parasites.


On the other side of that coin, what about people who gamble and get the shot and then have adverse reactions? Do you know consider them parasites also? SMH


----------



## Gemma

win231 said:


> Anyone who didn't get Covid by now is very unlikely to get it ever - whether the vaccine works or not.


Really?  I'm curious, what makes you so sure about that?


----------



## MarciKS

squatting dog said:


> On the other side of that coin, what about people who gamble and get the shot and then have adverse reactions? Do you know consider them parasites also? SMH


i for one would not consider anything wrong with waiting. 

i just wish everyone would stop bickering about it. it's not helping anyone or changing anything. it's just causing a lot of unpleasantness on the forum.


----------



## Sunny

win231 said:


> Ah.....yes.  "Everyone with any common sense is doing what I do."  So.....if you don't copy me, you have no common sense & aren't as smart as I am.
> Shaming others is your confidence builder & your way to feel better about yourself.  All put-down artists possess this trait.


OK, then if I say you should not go for a stroll down the interstate highway, with traffic zooming along at 70 mph, or you should not go for a swim when a tsunami is on the way, or you should not go out and climb up a metallic flagpole during a thunderstorm, because that's just common sense, I am "shaming" you in order to build my own confidence?  That's what you just said, Win.


----------



## win231

Sunny said:


> OK, then if I say you should not go for a stroll down the interstate highway, with traffic zooming along at 70 mph, or you should not go for a swim when a tsunami is on the way, or you should not go out and climb up a metallic flagpole during a thunderstorm, because that's just common sense, I am "shaming" you in order to build my own confidence?  That's what you just said, Win.


Is that really the best you can do?  Totally invalid comparisons.


----------



## Sunny

This story was in today's Post. It's a fascinating and horrifying description of what's happening to this country, by describing the controversy within one family.  One issue tearing them apart is the elderly mother's belief that the vaccine is made of cells from aborted babies (not true). She has fallen into the pit of Qanon beliefs and social media nuttiness. Her five children (who love her dearly and want to keep her alive) are trying their hardest to convince her to get the vaccine. One of them is a physician. But she will not listen to them on this subject.  I hope you are able to see the article.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/interactive/2021/disinformation-conspiracy-family/


----------



## win231

Gemma said:


> Really?  I'm curious, what makes you so sure about that?


Review post #17.


----------



## AnnieA

Sunny said:


> This story was in today's Post. It's a fascinating and horrifying description of what's happening to this country, by describing the controversy within one family.  One issue tearing them apart is the elderly mother's belief that the vaccine is made of cells from aborted babies (not true). She has fallen into the pit of Qanon beliefs and social media nuttiness. Her five children (who love her dearly and want to keep her alive) are trying their hardest to convince her to get the vaccine. One of them is a physician. But she will not listen to them on this subject.  I hope you are able to see the article.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/interactive/2021/disinformation-conspiracy-family/


Someone needs to tell them about antibody treatment and give her some personal space.   You'd think the physician family member would know...

People make choices to wait that aren't fringe belief based.  My internist is going to watch the data for a year or so before he gets the vaccine.  Some physicians who have practiced for years do that personally for a lot a pharmaceutical roll outs; they've seen the black box warnings added to PIs and recalls through the years for pharmaceutical products and like to see how new things perform over time in the real world.


----------



## oldman

I got my second dose last Tuesday. I had some after effects, fever, chills, headache and aches. They lasted two days. Feel OK now.


----------



## Aneeda72

squatting dog said:


> I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.
> People, do your homework .
> 
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA  ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines.  (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> From the WHO website... The proper road to a safe vaccine.........
> "Small (phase I) safety studies of COVID-19 vaccines should enroll healthy adult volunteers. Larger (phase II and III) studies should include volunteers that reflect the populations for whom the vaccines are intended. This means enrolling people from diverse geographic areas, racial and ethnic backgrounds, genders, and ages, as well as those with underlying health conditions that put them at higher risk for COVID-19. Including these groups in clinical trials is the only way to make sure that a vaccine will be safe and effective for everyone who needs it".
> 
> https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-d...5t6fxduXNYgmNCLFUPr5o4yXZK8kJP7dNIvQtNCW2aq9w
> 
> View attachment 154774


How many ways can you beat the same drum and why?  Why continue he to bring this up in a hundred different ways?  I am seriously curious, why?  Those who want the vaccine will get vaccinated.  Those who don’t want the vaccine won’t get vaccinated.  End of story.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> What are my alternatives? If I go unvaccinated I risk death from COVID & it's a very hard death. I had to choose between a possible reaction that could've been treated or not...or COVID. I chose the vaccine. I don't want to become another victim of COVID. If that makes me an experiment that can help others later on then so be it.
> 
> Personally I think all this tit for tat on this forum about vaxxers & non vaxxers...maskers & anti maskers seriously needs to stop. You make your bed...you lie in it with your decisions. I'm not mad...this is nothing personal against anyone here. Just sick of it. It's bad enough we have to deal with all this COVID crap...fighting on a forum and making snarky remarks to one another isn't going to help. I think everyone needs to take a frickin chill pill and go to their separate corners for a while and give each other a break. JMO


I so agree.  Tired of people beating this dead horse, give it a rest already.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I will not get vaccinated unless it becomes mandatory, and then reluctantly. I never even had a flu shot and seldom get sick. You don't know what you're being injected with. I did a questionnaire to determine my eligibility for free vaccine and it said I don't qualify. The only thing going for me in that sense is I am over 65, but conversely, have absolutely no symptoms and infrequent exposure to others.


The vaccine does not cost anything, there are a lot of scams out there, you became a victim of one apparently.  There is no co pay for the vaccine, Medicare is billed and pays 40 dollars.  You are billed nothing, nothing, and nothing.

The vaccine is FREE! FREE! FREE to everyone.  *Let me say this again, there is NO a charge for the vaccine to any individual, no co pay, no charge,  you pay nothing.*


----------



## Gemma

win231 said:


> Review post #17.


???

Because the first 3 months we didn't take precautions so no one will now get the virus?  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> You are seeking confidence in your decision by encouraging others to make the same decision you made.  And you are trying to shame others into your decision.  Funny how people who don't want the vaccine don't try to pressure others into not getting it.


Of course people who do not want the vaccine keep trying to pressure others into not getting it. Otherwise why keep bring it up?  Why keep talking about unknown long term side effects to people who do not have long term lives left?  It’s not like we are 16.


----------



## Lewkat

squatting dog said:


> I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.
> People, do your homework .
> 
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA  ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines.  (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> From the WHO website... The proper road to a safe vaccine.........
> "Small (phase I) safety studies of COVID-19 vaccines should enroll healthy adult volunteers. Larger (phase II and III) studies should include volunteers that reflect the populations for whom the vaccines are intended. This means enrolling people from diverse geographic areas, racial and ethnic backgrounds, genders, and ages, as well as those with underlying health conditions that put them at higher risk for COVID-19. Including these groups in clinical trials is the only way to make sure that a vaccine will be safe and effective for everyone who needs it".
> 
> https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-d...5t6fxduXNYgmNCLFUPr5o4yXZK8kJP7dNIvQtNCW2aq9w
> 
> View attachment 154774


I just checked the FDA website and they have approved the vaccines for emergency use.  Latest news from them  is the assurance that all are safe according to FDA regulations.  You article is misleading.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sunny said:


> This story was in today's Post. It's a fascinating and horrifying description of what's happening to this country, by describing the controversy within one family.  One issue tearing them apart is the elderly mother's belief that the vaccine is made of cells from aborted babies (not true). She has fallen into the pit of Qanon beliefs and social media nuttiness. Her five children (who love her dearly and want to keep her alive) are trying their hardest to convince her to get the vaccine. One of them is a physician. But she will not listen to them on this subject.  I hope you are able to see the article.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/interactive/2021/disinformation-conspiracy-family/


My mother is 96 and has not yet got the vaccine.  I am not worried about the long term side effects the vaccine may have on her.  . I encouraged her to get it, but either way, she is not going to live too much longer.


----------



## squatting dog

Lewkat said:


> I just checked the FDA website and they have approved the vaccines for emergency use.  Latest news from them  is the assurance that all are safe according to FDA regulations.  You article is misleading.


Nothing misleading. Your reading comprehension just needs work. There is NO FDA approved vaccine. I said that from the start.
3rd and 4th line... 
As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines. (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021

Do your homework.... and EAU is not an FDA approved authorization.


----------



## squatting dog

Aneeda72 said:


> How many ways can you beat the same drum and why?  Why continue he to bring this up in a hundred different ways?  I am seriously curious, why?  Those who want the vaccine will get vaccinated.  Those who don’t want the vaccine won’t get vaccinated.  End of story.


As many way's as others who try to convince me that it is somehow un-American to want to wait and see how this vaccine works out.


----------



## AnnieA

squatting dog said:


> Nothing misleading. Your reading comprehension just needs work. There is NO FDA approved vaccine. I said that from the start.
> 3rd and 4th line...
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines. (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> Do your homework.... and EAU is not an FDA approved authorization.



Rude, but technically correct.  Phase III studies started with the roll out and have to be completed and submitted to the FDA for standard approval.


----------



## Becky1951

Aneeda72 said:


> Of course people who do not want the vaccine keep trying to pressure others into not getting it. Otherwise why keep bring it up?  Why keep talking about unknown long term side effects to people who do not have long term lives left?  It’s not like we are 16.


I have never tried to persuade anyone to not be vaccinated. I comment to posts that try to sway others to get the vaccine when they are not ready to. Also when snide remarks are made implying that those who wish to wait or not get it are uneducated, or from a different race assuming they are living in slums and brainless!  Or when they imply they have no common sense.  A person can give their reasons for being vaccinated without trying to shame or make innuendos that those not getting vaccinated or waiting a while are stupid, senseless, poor etc.

As long as those types of comments are being made I will comment on them.

Also, why would anyone not wanting to be vaccinated try to prevent anyone else from being vaccinated?  That makes no sense. Myself and others try to explain why we are waiting and then we get comments trying to change our minds. Snarky remarks.


----------



## AnnieA

Aneeda72 said:


> Of course people who do not want the vaccine keep trying to pressure others into not getting it. Otherwise why keep bring it up?  Why keep talking about unknown long term side effects to people who do not have long term lives left?  It’s not like we are 16.


Nope.  I'll outline my concerns but don't care at all if others choose to get it.


----------



## Chris21E

squatting dog said:


> I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.
> People, do your homework .
> 
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA  ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines.  (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> From the WHO website... The proper road to a safe vaccine.........
> "Small (phase I) safety studies of COVID-19 vaccines should enroll healthy adult volunteers. Larger (phase II and III) studies should include volunteers that reflect the populations for whom the vaccines are intended. This means enrolling people from diverse geographic areas, racial and ethnic backgrounds, genders, and ages, as well as those with underlying health conditions that put them at higher risk for COVID-19. Including these groups in clinical trials is the only way to make sure that a vaccine will be safe and effective for everyone who needs it".
> 
> https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-d...5t6fxduXNYgmNCLFUPr5o4yXZK8kJP7dNIvQtNCW2aq9w
> 
> View attachment 154774





squatting dog said:


> I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.
> People, do your homework .
> 
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA  ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines.  (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> From the WHO website... The proper road to a safe vaccine.........
> "Small (phase I) safety studies of COVID-19 vaccines should enroll healthy adult volunteers. Larger (phase II and III) studies should include volunteers that reflect the populations for whom the vaccines are intended. This means enrolling people from diverse geographic areas, racial and ethnic backgrounds, genders, and ages, as well as those with underlying health conditions that put them at higher risk for COVID-19. Including these groups in clinical trials is the only way to make sure that a vaccine will be safe and effective for everyone who needs it".
> 
> https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-d...5t6fxduXNYgmNCLFUPr5o4yXZK8kJP7dNIvQtNCW2aq9w
> 
> View attachment 154774


So....


----------



## squatting dog

Chris21E said:


> So....



Back at you. So..... you have no concerns that the government amended the PREP Act (google it) to authorize immunity for the “manufacture, testing, development, distribution, administration, and use” of the COVID-19 vaccine.
To quote a lawyer friend, “Immunity generally means that you are unable to be sued because of your negligence.”


----------



## Chris21E

Again...So





squatting dog said:


> Back at you. So..... you have no concerns that the government amended the PREP Act (google it) to authorize immunity for the “manufacture, testing, development, distribution, administration, and use” of the COVID-19 vaccine.
> To quote a lawyer friend, “Immunity generally means that you are unable to be sued because of your negligence.”


Again So...


----------



## J.B Books

Chris21E said:


> Again...So
> Again So...


So,

What you are watching is largest clinical trial known to man...


----------



## Aneeda72

squatting dog said:


> Back at you. So..... you have no concerns that the government amended the PREP Act (google it) to authorize immunity for the “manufacture, testing, development, distribution, administration, and use” of the COVID-19 vaccine.
> To quote a lawyer friend, “Immunity generally means that you are unable to be sued because of your negligence.”


@squatting dog You, and all vets, including myself, my husband, and my son, have frequently been used as “lab rats” mostly without our knowledge, so I understand your reluctance to be used again.  I disagree with your position, but support your choice not to get the vaccine.

I just wish the subject could be dropped.


----------



## squatting dog

Chris21E said:


> Again...So
> Again So...


----------



## Ruthanne

All 3 have been approved!


----------



## squatting dog

Ruthanne said:


> All 3 have been approved!


Please post a link that shows the FDA has approved these vaccines. Actually approved, not listed as Emergency Use Authorization. That is a completely different category.  
The fastest FDA approval was 1967. It was for mumps and that was after a 4 year study.


----------



## J.B Books

my neighbor got the vaccine.....
The only side effect I have seen so far is her inability to stop talking about getting the vaccine.


----------



## Lewkat

squatting dog said:


> Nothing misleading. Your reading comprehension just needs work. There is NO FDA approved vaccine. I said that from the start.
> 3rd and 4th line...
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines. (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> Do your homework.... and EAU is not an FDA approved authorization.


The FDA has approved it's use.  You do your homework.


----------



## Becky1951

Ruthanne said:


> All 3 have been approved!


Are COVID-19 vaccines fully approved by the FDA for use?
Vaccines for COVID-19 will start out being used under an Emergency 
None are *FDA* approved.


"Use Authorization (EUA) by the FDA. An EUA makes the vaccine available for public health emergencies. It means that the vaccine is available outside of a research study but is not yet approved. This is the usual first step for a new vaccine. The vaccine can continue to be used as long as people benefit from it. The research continues as it moves toward full approval."

COVID-19 Vaccines Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)​www.pennmedicine.org › vaccine › vaccine-faqs


----------



## Becky1951

Lewkat said:


> The FDA has approved it's use.  You do your homework.


It has only been approved for Use Authorization (EUA). It is not FDA approved. Do your homework. 

What is an Emergency Use Authorization (EUA)?​An Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) is a mechanism to facilitate the availability and use of medical countermeasures, including vaccines, during public health emergencies, such as the current COVID-19 pandemic. Under an EUA, FDA may allow the use of *unapproved medical products,* or unapproved uses of approved medical products in an emergency to diagnose, treat, or prevent serious or life-threatening diseases or conditions when certain statutory criteria have been met, including that there are no adequate, approved, and available alternatives. Taking into consideration input from the FDA, manufacturers decide whether and when to submit an EUA request to FDA.

Once submitted, FDA will evaluate an EUA request and determine whether the relevant statutory criteria are met, taking into account the totality of the scientific evidence about the vaccine that is available to FDA.

https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/vaccines/emergency-use-authorization-vaccines-explained


----------



## Jeweltea

AnnieA said:


> This is an older link, but explains it well.
> 
> https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/...nt-can-help-high-risk-patients-with-covid-19/


Thanks for this information. It sounds like a treatment after you get Covid to prevent it from getting worse. Is that what it is? It is probably ok if you get Covid so you hopefully won't die but I would rather not get Covid in the first place. Reading the article,  it sounds like they have to start this treatment early or it won't work. Also it is approved for EMERGENCY USE AUTHORIZATION by the FDA so I guess a lot of people would decline it even if they got Covid.


----------



## Jeweltea

MarciKS said:


> What are my alternatives? If I go unvaccinated I risk death from COVID & it's a very hard death. I had to choose between a possible reaction that could've been treated or not...or COVID. I chose the vaccine. I don't want to become another victim of COVID. If that makes me an experiment that can help others later on then so be it.
> 
> Personally I think all this tit for tat on this forum about vaxxers & non vaxxers...maskers & anti maskers seriously needs to stop. You make your bed...you lie in it with your decisions. I'm not mad...this is nothing personal against anyone here. Just sick of it. It's bad enough we have to deal with all this COVID crap...fighting on a forum and making snarky remarks to one another isn't going to help. I think everyone needs to take a frickin chill pill and go to their separate corners for a while and give each other a break. JMO


Thank you. You said it perfectly.


----------



## fmdog44

Since when is it smart to trust a branch of the federal government? Recall when the vaccines were released the word was it normally takes about ten years for approval? Get the shot.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Of course people who do not want the vaccine keep trying to pressure others into not getting it. Otherwise why keep bring it up?  Why keep talking about unknown long term side effects to people who do not have long term lives left?  It’s not like we are 16.


I don't think they bring up negative side effects or risks to convince anyone not to get the vaccine; they're simply sharing information that others can take or leave as they choose.
What actually happens often is: people who do not want the vaccine are asked why they don't want it.  Their explanation is _misinterpreted_ as "Trying to convince others not to get it."
People _*want *_to believe the vaccine is safe & it works & that it will save our economy & save the world & "Get everything back to normal."  When someone shares information that it may not be safe or it may not work, it shakes the confidence of what people want to believe.

Similar situation:  I shared information on another forum about the _"Wounded Warrior Project"_ being a scam - only a few pennies of each dollar donated are used to benefit veterans.  Several people who donated became very angry; the information spoiled their warm & fuzzy feeling about helping injured veterans.  They didn't want to know they were only helping scam artists & thieves.


----------



## win231

J.B Books said:


> my neighbor got the vaccine.....
> The only side effect I have seen so far is her inability to stop talking about getting the vaccine.


Aren't some women like that anyway?


----------



## Sunny

So far, worldwide deaths from Covid = Approximately 2.66 million

So far, worldwide deaths from the vaccine = 0

This does not exactly sound like a hard decision to make.


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> So far, worldwide deaths from Covid = Approximately 2.66 million
> 
> So far, worldwide deaths from the vaccine = 0
> 
> This does not exactly sound like a hard decision to make.


That's not entirely true. People who were previously healthy have died shortly after being vaccinated. If you say they had a preexisting condition that contributed to their deaths, ok it's a possibility. But ditto for all those covid patients who died.

It's NOT an easy decision to make. I would never try to scare someone out of getting this vaccine if they want it. I would appreciate the same courtesy extended to me about not wanting to be vaccinated at this time. I am perfectly healthy at this moment and have St. Patrick's Day celebration plans which sudden death would seriously interrupt.   That's all. No right, no wrong. Just opinions which we should all be mature enough to share without hatred.


----------



## J.B Books

Sunny said:


> So far, worldwide deaths from Covid = Approximately 2.66 million
> 
> So far, worldwide deaths from the vaccine = 0
> 
> This does not exactly sound like a hard decision to make.


That's just wrong.

You really should not post fabricated statements just to justify your agenda.

I personally know of people that died from the vaccine.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I don't think they bring up negative side effects or risks to convince anyone not to get the vaccine; they're simply sharing information that others can take or leave as they choose.
> What actually happens often is: people who do not want the vaccine are asked why they don't want it.  Their explanation is _misinterpreted_ as "Trying to convince others not to get it."
> People _*want *_to believe the vaccine is safe & it works & that it will save our economy & save the world & "Get everything back to normal."  When someone shares information that it may not be safe or it may not work, it shakes the confidence of what people want to believe.
> 
> Similar situation:  I shared information on another forum about the _"Wounded Warrior Project"_ being a scam - only a few pennies of each dollar donated are used to benefit veterans.  Several people who donated became very angry; the information spoiled their warm & fuzzy feeling about helping injured veterans.  They didn't want to know they were only helping scam artists & thieves.


Well this is the same with most major charities the more donations made the more the employees make, but even though only pennies are donated, pennies add up so people can still feel warm and fuzzy.  

Why you feel the need to frequently bring up the negative side of issues is beyond me.  The vaccine is all we have to “fight“ the virus besides masks and prayer.  By using all three we might make it to at least partial herd immunity, or at least individual immunity.

Personally I use all three.  I don’t have the virus yet and hopefully will never get it.  I am resuming my life to a limited degree and dined in at the Olive Garden yesterday at lunch.  It was a great meal.  I am not going to hide in my house forever.


----------



## Happy Joe

I have seen some side evidence of side affects in stories on the news and online (primarily blood clots that seem related to some vaccines) but they appear to be relatively rare; I have seen stories about people that have died after getting the shot(s) but do not know if their deaths can be directly attributed to the vaccine (because the poor journalism is designed, apparently, to promote panic). 
People have adverse reactions to many approved vaccines and inoculations as well ad drugs (nothing is 100% safe). 
I will take my chances and get my second Moderna jab, as scheduled, at the end of the month; in the interest of preserving my health and as a contribution to public health.

Enjoy!


----------



## rgp

Lewkat said:


> Good grief, is there no end to all these threads about the COVID vaccine?  Either get it or don't.




 Where there is no end, is in folks trying to convince others that their way is the the only way ....... and we all must conform to their way. Because after all they know what is best for us. And if we choose a different way ? Of course we are wrong...........


----------



## Aneeda72

rgp said:


> Where there is no end, is in folks trying to convince others that their way is the the only way ....... and we all must conform to their way. Because after all they know what is best for us. And if we choose a different way ? Of course we are wrong...........


Gee, I agree with you , who is more surprised you or me?


----------



## charry

squatting dog said:


> I myself will not be used as a lab rat. Will wait to see what if any side affects are showing in the future.
> People, do your homework .
> 
> As of March 1 2021, there is still only EUA  ( Emergency Use Authorization) authorization for 2 vaccines.  (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna)
> The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine.Mar 1, 2021
> 
> From the WHO website... The proper road to a safe vaccine.........
> "Small (phase I) safety studies of COVID-19 vaccines should enroll healthy adult volunteers. Larger (phase II and III) studies should include volunteers that reflect the populations for whom the vaccines are intended. This means enrolling people from diverse geographic areas, racial and ethnic backgrounds, genders, and ages, as well as those with underlying health conditions that put them at higher risk for COVID-19. Including these groups in clinical trials is the only way to make sure that a vaccine will be safe and effective for everyone who needs it".
> 
> https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-d...5t6fxduXNYgmNCLFUPr5o4yXZK8kJP7dNIvQtNCW2aq9w
> 
> View attachment 154774


Very true SDog 
We are not having this poison inserted into our bodies......
So many  reactions to the vaccine, which I cant afford to get, 
And so many .....what Ifs ........Maybes......and Dont Knows...........


----------



## charry

Gemma said:


> Really?  I'm curious, what makes you so sure about that?


Very true, and if you have had the virus without realising it....
You will have enough antibodies in your body, not to need the vaccine......

Sorry Gemma , this answer should of gone to win ,


----------



## Sunny

J.B Books said:


> That's just wrong.
> 
> You really should not post fabricated statements just to justify your agenda.
> 
> I personally know of people that died from the vaccine.


Please do not accuse me of fabricating statements, just because you don't like them. I got my information from Dr. Gupta on TV yesterday, who cited that information in his desperate plea for all Americans who are eligible to get the vaccine ASAP.  As he and Dr. Fauci are probably the top medical experts in the country on this subject, I tend to give more credence to what he says than to the people that you "personally know."


----------



## Sunny

I wonder if they have any idea how long the antibodies last, in the people who got them by actually having the illness, as opposed to the antibodies produced by the vaccine?  In other words, iwill either of them (or both of them) confer immunity forever?

I imagine it's too soon to know.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sunny said:


> I wonder if they have any idea how long the antibodies last, in the people who got them by actually having the illness, as opposed to the antibodies produced by the vaccine?  In other words, iwill either of them (or both of them) confer immunity forever?
> 
> I imagine it's too soon to know.


They have no ideal how long so I am taking advantage as much as I can while I still supposedly have them


----------



## Becky1951

This explains why Covid vaccine related deaths are not reported.
Only anaphylaxis can be reported as cause of deaths.

And of course the Chief Medical examiner's statement is just a little blurb at the end of the article. 

"Dr. Erik Christensen, Utah’s chief medical examiner, said proving vaccine injury as a cause of death is “very hard to demonstrate.” An official autopsy report can only report vaccine as the cause of a death if the patient had suffered from an immediate case of anaphylaxis."

https://www.ibtimes.com/utah-woman-...id-19-vaccine-she-got-sick-right-away-3159944


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> I wonder if they have any idea how long the antibodies last, in the people who got them by actually having the illness, as opposed to the antibodies produced by the vaccine? In other words, will either of them (or both of them) confer immunity forever?
> 
> I imagine it's too soon to know


Rita Wilson has participated in a UCLA study since being infected.  She reported that at 11 months after having Covid her antibodies were gone.  
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...dies-11-months-after-getting-sick/ar-BB1bBHMf


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Well this is the same with most major charities the more donations made the more the employees make, but even though only pennies are donated, pennies add up so people can still feel warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Why you feel the need to frequently bring up the negative side of issues is beyond me.  The vaccine is all we have to “fight“ the virus besides masks and prayer.  By using all three we might make it to at least partial herd immunity, or at least individual immunity.
> 
> Personally I use all three.  I don’t have the virus yet and hopefully will never get it.  I am resuming my life to a limited degree and dined in at the Olive Garden yesterday at lunch.  It was a great meal.  I am not going to hide in my house forever.


 Bringing up the truth is also interpreted as being "Negative;"  The truth is usually negative.


----------



## J.B Books

Sunny said:


> Please do not accuse me of fabricating statements, just because you don't like them. I got my information from Dr. Gupta on TV yesterday, who cited that information in his desperate plea for all Americans who are eligible to get the vaccine ASAP.  As he and Dr. Fauci are probably the top medical experts in the country on this subject, I tend to give more credence to what he says than to the people that you "personally know."


Sunny.

I didn't say YOU fabricated the statement I'm just saying the statement is fabricated. So whether you did or not I don't know.
Those Doctors on TV have an agenda. The network they were on has an agenda.
This whole situation is driven by people with agendas.
So you give more credence to someone you saw on TV than the people I personally know that died from the vax?
Go for it.


----------



## Becky1951

Sunny said:


> I wonder if they have any idea how long the antibodies last, in the people who got them by actually having the illness, as opposed to the antibodies produced by the vaccine?  In other words, iwill either of them (or both of them) confer immunity forever?
> 
> I imagine it's too soon to know.


I don't think the immunity will last beyond a year no matter which way you had immunity.

Just like the flu Covid mutates and just like the flu vaccine is needed each flu season.

The difference being we have a "flu season", but Covid is year round.. so a shot every 12 months from date of last vaccination?


----------



## squatting dog

Sunny said:


> Please do not accuse me of fabricating statements, just because you don't like them. I got my information from Dr. Gupta on TV yesterday, who cited that information in his desperate plea for all Americans who are eligible to get the vaccine ASAP.  As he and Dr. Fauci are probably the top medical experts in the country on this subject, I tend to give more credence to what he says than to the people that you "personally know."


You mean the one's who have both been well paid by cnn?  I won't waste my time doing your research. This example only took 20 seconds on google. 
https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1212939.shtml


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Don M.

Others can do as they wish.  We are tired of sitting around the house, and we have received both doses of the Moderna vaccine...with no side effects, other than a slight pain in the shoulder for a couple of days.  Now, we feel far more confident about visiting the kids and grandkids, and plan to make a casino trip in the next couple of weeks....and start living like we used to.  

Insofar as any "government approval" is concerned.....the way the government drags its feet on most things....I would far rather trust the scientists and doctors, than any government bureaucrats.  

About the Only question, in my mind, is how long these vaccines will remain active, and if we will have to get an annual booster shot, as this virus evolves.


----------



## win231

Rather amusing:
"Why did you get the vaccine?  To safeguard your health & prevent getting Covid?"
"No.  I was just tired of sitting around the house."


----------



## Don M.

win231 said:


> Rather amusing:
> "Why did you get the vaccine?  To safeguard your health & prevent getting Covid?"
> "No.  I was just tired of sitting around the house."



Amusing....and understandable, in Your case.


----------



## Ladybj

Don M. said:


> I participated in a "teleconference", hosted by our local US Representative a couple of weeks ago.  One of the "participants" broached the "theory" that this Virus is a "global conspiracy" by the world governments to actively reduce global populations.  He rambled on further that killing off millions of Seniors will keep Social Security from facing a financial crisis in coming years.  Amazing!


Not sure if it's true.. but I heard something similar as well.  People are living longer.


----------



## Ladybj

win231 said:


> We're over a year into this.  _That includes the first 3 months with no social distancing, no staying home & no masks_ - just gloom & doom news.  Anyone who didn't get Covid by now is very unlikely to get it ever - whether the vaccine works or not.


I pray you are right.  I took the Flu vaccine many years ago (over 30 years) and I got VERY sick.  I vowed never to take it again and so far, have not gotten the flu.  I cannot imagine taking the Covid vaccine.


----------



## win231

Ladybj said:


> I pray you are right.  I took the Flu vaccine many years ago (over 30 years) and I got VERY sick.  I vowed never to take it again and so far, have not gotten the flu.  I cannot imagine taking the Covid vaccine.


The flu shot topic is similar.
I had the flu 38 years ago & never since, even though I was around people with the flu frequently - running errands for, caring for, visiting, co-workers who came to work sick because they didn't have paid sick leave.  I've never had a flu shot.  If I was one of those people who rush to get flu shots, I'd probably credit the shot for never getting the flu again.  Of course I'd be mistaken.  I'm surprised that many people who got the flu shot & got the flu anyway don't question the shot's usefulness.

Just as with Covid, the flu shot is marketed to people with _"Preexisting Conditions."  _My sister & I are both diabetic.  She previously got flu shots on the advice of her doctor.  But she stopped getting them 6 years ago when she finally connected being sick & bedridden for a week after each shot.  Funny - except for an occasional cold, she hasn't been sick since she stopped getting flu shots.  Perhaps people with preexisting conditions should _not _get flu shots.  I'm not so sure about Covid shots, either.  Personally, I'm not getting one.  My sister did get the J & J Covid vaccine.  She said, "Even if it's not effective, it's good enough if it makes me worry less about Covid."  Well, confidence is half the battle, which is why I tell people, "If it makes you feel confident, go for it."


----------



## saltydog

MarciKS said:


> What are my alternatives? If I go unvaccinated I risk death from COVID & it's a very hard death. I had to choose between a possible reaction that could've been treated or not...or COVID. I chose the vaccine. I don't want to become another victim of COVID. If that makes me an experiment that can help others later on then so be it.
> 
> Personally I think all this tit for tat on this forum about vaxxers & non vaxxers...maskers & anti maskers seriously needs to stop. You make your bed...you lie in it with your decisions. I'm not mad...this is nothing personal against anyone here. Just sick of it. It's bad enough we have to deal with all this COVID crap...fighting on a forum and making snarky remarks to one another isn't going to help. I think everyone needs to take a frickin chill pill and go to their separate corners for a while and give each other a break. JMO


The vaccine is out there, whether we choose it or not, it’s only a layer of protection, not the cure.  I feel, especially for older folks, social distancing, facemasks, and shelter in place is still our only remedy.


----------



## chic

Ladybj said:


> Not sure if it's true.. but I heard something similar as well.  People are living longer.


Yup it's a plan to decrease the population starting with us old folks. And I'm not even a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## J.B Books

chic said:


> Yup it's a plan to decrease the population starting with us old folks. And I'm not even a conspiracy theorist.


How about this one..
The virus was created for the vaccine.


----------



## Ladybj

win231 said:


> The flu shot topic is similar.
> I had the flu 38 years ago & never since, even though I was around people with the flu frequently - running errands for, caring for, visiting, co-workers who came to work sick because they didn't have paid sick leave.  I've never had a flu shot.  If I was one of those people who rush to get flu shots, I'd probably credit the shot for never getting the flu again.  Of course I'd be mistaken.  I'm surprised that many people who got the flu shot & got the flu anyway don't question the shot's usefulness.
> 
> Just as with Covid, the flu shot is marketed to people with _"Preexisting Conditions."  _My sister & I are both diabetic.  She previously got flu shots on the advice of her doctor.  But she stopped getting them 6 years ago when she finally connected being sick & bedridden for a week after each shot.  Funny - except for an occasional cold, she hasn't been sick since she stopped getting flu shots.  Perhaps people with preexisting conditions should _not _get flu shots.  I'm not so sure about Covid shots, either.  Personally, I'm not getting one.  My sister did get the J & J Covid vaccine.  She said, "Even if it's not effective, it's good enough if it makes me worry less about Covid."  Well, confidence is half the battle, which is why I tell people, "If it makes you feel confident, go for it."


Love your post... exactly.  If it makes people feel confident, do what's best for you and I will do what's best for me.  I am sure my hubby does not notice but every since he got the flu shot a few months ago..he has had the sniffles and constantly blowing his nose.  Again, he feel confident about.. that's what matters.  He said eventually he will be getting the COVID.  He said, eventually, everyone will have to get it.. I soooooo disagreed with him and the boxing gloves almost came on...


----------



## Ladybj

saltydog said:


> The vaccine is out there, whether we choose it or not, it’s only a layer of protection, not the cure.  I feel, especially for older folks, social distancing, facemasks, and shelter in place is still our only remedy.


Reminds me of Vehicle insurance.. its there if we need it.


----------



## Ladybj

J.B Books said:


> How about this one..
> The virus was created for the vaccine.


----------



## Ladybj

chic said:


> Yup it's a plan to decrease the population starting with us old folks. And I'm not even a conspiracy theorist.


That's one reason I stay out of the doctor's office.  Sooo many older folks are on a LOT of unnecessary meds.. JMO.


----------



## Ladybj

My hubby was a bit surprised when I informed him that the C Vaccine was not FDA approved. He said, yes it is.. I said, look it up.  I informed him it was EUA. He was a bit surprised.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

At this point in time I'm not going to get the vaccine. I'm not one to get flu shots or go for any routine tests of any kind. So far so good, my luck may run out at anytime. 
This is my personal choice and I would never impose my decision on others.
If in the future it is proven to be entirely safe I may get it for the sake of others. I will continue to wear my mask and do everything else to protect  the people I'm around.
I do have a concern about not getting the vaccine. Right now it is not mandatory but I wonder if in the future  people who haven't had the vaccine will be excluded from certain public places. 
Do they issue you a card with the dates that you have been vaccinated?  I haven't heard. This to me would be a round about way of enforcing people to get vaccinated. 
For example, I can see myself in the future going to a museum with my grandkids and being told I need to show proof of my vaccination.


----------



## Gemma

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Do they issue you a card with the dates that you have been vaccinated? I haven't heard. This to me would be a round about way of enforcing people to get vaccinated.
> For example, I can see myself in the future going to a museum with my grandkids and being told I need to show proof of my vaccination.


Yes they do issue you a card, with the dates you were vaccinated and with which vaccine.


----------



## Ladybj

Ruth n Jersey said:


> At this point in time I'm not going to get the vaccine. I'm not one to get flu shots or go for any routine tests of any kind. So far so good, my luck may run out at anytime.
> This is my personal choice and I would never impose my decision on others.
> If in the future it is proven to be entirely safe I may get it for the sake of others. I will continue to wear my mask and do everything else to protect  the people I'm around.
> I do have a concern about not getting the vaccine. Right now it is not mandatory but I wonder if in the future  people who haven't had the vaccine will be excluded from certain public places.
> Do they issue you a card with the dates that you have been vaccinated?  I haven't heard. This to me would be a round about way of enforcing people to get vaccinated.
> For example, I can see myself in the future going to a museum with my grandkids and being told I need to show proof of my vaccination.The


If they want to show proof of a vaccine shot...they will be breaking HIPPA laws.


----------



## J.B Books

Ladybj said:


> If they want to show proof of a vaccine shot...they will be breaking HIPPA laws.


Your papers pleeeeze?


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruth n Jersey said:


> At this point in time I'm not going to get the vaccine. I'm not one to get flu shots or go for any routine tests of any kind. So far so good, my luck may run out at anytime.
> This is my personal choice and I would never impose my decision on others.
> If in the future it is proven to be entirely safe I may get it for the sake of others. I will continue to wear my mask and do everything else to protect  the people I'm around.
> I do have a concern about not getting the vaccine. Right now it is not mandatory but I wonder if in the future  people who haven't had the vaccine will be excluded from certain public places.
> Do they issue you a card with the dates that you have been vaccinated?  I haven't heard. This to me would be a round about way of enforcing people to get vaccinated.
> For example, I can see myself in the future going to a museum with my grandkids and being told I need to show proof of my vaccination.


Yes, you are issued a card with the dates on it to prove you are vaccinated.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ladybj said:


> If they want to show proof of a vaccine shot...they will be breaking HIPPA laws.


 Not necessarily since showing the card would be up to you.  If you do not show prove of vaccination you could be denied entrance to places, just like the lack of shirt, shoes, masks; businesses can deny anyone entrance to their stores as long as it’s not based on sex, religion, color, etc.


----------



## Sunny

I also have that card, which I keep in a safe place. But I wonder, if anyone ever really needed it, and couldn't find it, if they could ever replace it?


----------



## J.B Books

Aneeda72 said:


> Not necessarily since showing the card would be up to you.  If you do not show prove of vaccination you could be denied entrance to places, just like the lack of shirt, shoes, masks; businesses can deny anyone entrance to their stores as long as it’s not based on sex, religion, color, etc.


If a place asks me for the "card" it will be the last time I go to that business.
I don't fly anymore so that problem sorted itself out.


----------



## Aneeda72

J.B Books said:


> If a place asks me for the "card" it will be the last time I go to that business.
> I don't fly anymore so that problem sorted itself out.


Well then don’t as it won’t matter to that business just like people without shirts or shoes or with dogs.  You shop under their rules or go elsewhere, it’s always been this way and is no big deal.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sunny said:


> I also have that card, which I keep in a safe place. But I wonder, if anyone ever really needed it, and couldn't find it, if they could ever replace it?


Yes, I already saw this happen, the county just gave the guy a new card


----------



## StarSong

My family and friends are starting to exchange notes on their vaccine time lines.  Who's had one shot, who's had both, who hasn't had either but knows where their priority group is likely to land them time-wise on vaccines.  

We are roughing out plans for when we're all fully vaccinated. Anyone who opts out of being vaccinated won't be invited. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Ladybj

Aneeda72 said:


> Not necessarily since showing the card would be up to you.  If you do not show prove of vaccination you could be denied entrance to places, just like the lack of shirt, shoes, masks; businesses can deny anyone entrance to their stores as long as it’s not based on sex, religion, color, etc.


There are people getting notes from their doctors that are not able to wear mask due to underlying health conditions. I could get a note as well...but I am choosing not to.   However, I am choosing not to get the vaccine for various reasons.  If I cannot go in your store - which I HIGHLY doubt - so be it.  If you will not take my $$$$$ because I don't have a vaccine card another store will.


----------



## Ladybj

Aneeda72 said:


> Not necessarily since showing the card would be up to you.  If you do not show prove of vaccination you could be denied entrance to places, just like the lack of shirt, shoes, masks; businesses can deny anyone entrance to their stores as long as it’s not based on sex, religion, color, etc.


This rule is broken every day - case by case basis.


----------



## Ladybj

Ruth n Jersey said:


> At this point in time I'm not going to get the vaccine. I'm not one to get flu shots or go for any routine tests of any kind. So far so good, my luck may run out at anytime.
> This is my personal choice and I would never impose my decision on others.
> If in the future it is proven to be entirely safe I may get it for the sake of others. I will continue to wear my mask and do everything else to protect  the people I'm around.
> I do have a concern about not getting the vaccine. Right now it is not mandatory but I wonder if in the future  people who haven't had the vaccine will be excluded from certain public places.
> Do they issue you a card with the dates that you have been vaccinated?  I haven't heard. This to me would be a round about way of enforcing people to get vaccinated.
> For example, I can see myself in the future going to a museum with my grandkids and being told I need to show proof of my vaccination.


Businesses would be loosing soooo much money if that were to happen.  There are a lot of people that has opt out of getting the vaccine and that is their personal choice.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ladybj said:


> Businesses would be loosing soooo much money if that were to happen.  There are a lot of people that has opt out of getting the vaccine and that is their personal choice.


At this point, I don’t think it matters.  The stores that were going to close, have closed.  It becomes a safety issue not a monetary issue IMO.  But I don’t care that much.  My vaccine is giving me a false sense of security and, with a mask on my face, I am rejoining the world.


----------



## chic

Ladybj said:


> This rule is broken every day - case by case basis.


And watch a black market fake vaccination card racket emerge. Just let people into the darned store.


----------



## Ladybj

chic said:


> And watch a black market fake vaccination card racket emerge. Just let people into the darned store.


My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## chic

Ladybj said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!


It's already being talked about on other social media sites.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ladybj said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!


Well, it’s putting the cart before the horse as no one is required yet to shot a card proving vaccination since we a lot of us are still required to wear masks.


----------



## Butterfly

Here I was told that your vaccination info is stored in both state and federal DOH computers and accessible to health care providers and others on a need-to-know basis, so it seems to me that would mean a fake vaccination card wouldn't be of much use.


----------



## Chris21E

Butterfly said:


> Here I was told that your vaccination info is stored in both state and federal DOH computers and accessible to health care providers and others on a need-to-know basis, so it seems to me that would mean a fake vaccination card wouldn't be of much use.



That is probably the case, and we probably can have a digital record on our phones


----------



## Aneeda72

Butterfly said:


> Here I was told that your vaccination info is stored in both state and federal DOH computers and accessible to health care providers and others on a need-to-know basis, so it seems to me that would mean a fake vaccination card wouldn't be of much use.


Our vaccination went right into the computer and was immediately accessible by our doctors.  I know cause I asked the county, and then asked my doctor.  Yup, it was there.


----------



## Chris21E

Aneeda72 said:


> Our vaccination went right into the computer and was immediately accessible by our doctors.  I know cause I asked the county, and then asked my doctor.  Yup, it was there.



It figures...


----------



## Jeweltea

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/545121-new-york-launches-first-in-nation-vaccine-passport

Already happening..will allow you into entertainment venues, allow larger weddings, etc.


----------



## J.B Books

Think about where this is heading. Another personal freedom infringed. Several years ago there was a survey on what freedoms or personal privacy people are willing to give up in the name of safety.

Your paperz pleeeeze?


----------



## Chris21E

J.B Books said:


> Think about where this is heading. Another personal freedom infringed. Several years ago there was a survey on what freedoms or personal privacy people are willing to give up in the name of safety.
> 
> Your paperz pleeeeze?



Noted: 
After living for a bit under a real dictatorship, at some point they can't control everything.

 Can't fight back if too sick, a calculated risk.
 As senior a senior my mind and body important going forward...


----------



## SetWave

What I'm most concerned about at this point is the possibility of a vaccine passport for travel which plays into my serious plans that have been on hold far too long because of this goddamned virus.


----------



## StarSong

Jeweltea said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/545121-new-york-launches-first-in-nation-vaccine-passport
> 
> Already happening..will allow you into entertainment venues, allow larger weddings, etc.


Not a surprise...


----------



## Chris21E

SetWave said:


> What I'm most concerned about at this point is the possibility of a vaccine passport for travel which plays into my serious plans that have been on hold far too long because of this goddamned virus.



They already know who have been vaccinated.
Now we wait to see who that information is able to access it, no plans to get mad just get even by enjoying the life I have. Besides the controllers to busy thinking how wonderful they are...


----------



## Jules

Butterfly said:


> Here I was told that your vaccination info is stored in both state and federal DOH computers and accessible to health care providers and others on a need-to-know basis, so it seems to me that would mean a fake vaccination card wouldn't be of much use.


But the person monitoring the door of the grocery store or wedding or gym or .... doesn’t know what’s in the computer.  They can only look at a card.


----------



## J.B Books

Chris21E said:


> Noted:
> After living for a bit under a real dictatorship, at some point they can't control everything.
> 
> Can't fight back if too sick, a calculated risk.
> As senior a senior my mind and body important going forward...


I refuse to be a sheep.
They are coming after my guns next.


----------



## StarSong

J.B Books said:


> I refuse to be a sheep.
> *They are coming after my guns next*.


I've been hearing this since I was a small child.  

As far as I know, nobody has come (or even threatened to come) after citizens' guns in the US. If anything, gun laws have become increasingly lax over the course of my lifetime.


----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Its wait and see for me


Ditto...
They won't get into this area for months, most likely the fall if then.


----------



## Lakeland living

Some news here, making me think a bit. Here in Canada they are saying we are in a 3rd wave. Yes the numbers are climbing steadily.
HOWEVER they are allowing different shops to begin opening up.
This news from the Top Canadian MD.
  Now this does make me wonder a bit...


----------



## Lakeland living

Made a mistake here....I own up to it....not used to it of course.
Dr. Tam did not state as I was informed. She clearly told everyone that stronger changes would  stop/ slow the wave.
Check the report here.  https://www.570news.com/2021/03/27/...s-canada-to-suppress-covid-19-resurgence-tam/


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> On the other side of that coin, what about people who gamble and get the shot and then have adverse reactions?


A note on my son's untimely death;

He was 49 years of age
Reasonably fit (he hauled his mountain bike up and down three flights of stairs every day)
He ate proper foods
His mother talked to him daily (no health complaints)

He was very motivated to get his vaccine
'I want to live'

He died four days after getting the Moderna vaccine

I don't consider that a coincidence

I also don't care what anyone's opinion may be

This is just FYI



.....for your sakes


----------



## Becky1951

Gary O' said:


> A note on my son's untimely death;
> 
> He was 49 years of age
> Reasonably fit (he hauled his mountain bike up and down three flights of stairs every day)
> He ate proper foods
> His mother talked to him daily (no health complaints)
> 
> He was very motivated to get his vaccine
> 'I want to live'
> 
> He died four days after getting the Moderna vaccine
> 
> I don't consider that a coincidence
> 
> I also don't care what anyone's opinion may be
> 
> This is just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> .....for your sakes


I'm so sorry Gary.


----------



## StarSong

My sincerest condolences on the loss of your beloved son.


----------



## chic

Gary O' said:


> A note on my son's untimely death;
> 
> He was 49 years of age
> Reasonably fit (he hauled his mountain bike up and down three flights of stairs every day)
> He ate proper foods
> His mother talked to him daily (no health complaints)
> 
> He was very motivated to get his vaccine
> 'I want to live'
> 
> He died four days after getting the Moderna vaccine
> 
> I don't consider that a coincidence
> 
> I also don't care what anyone's opinion may be
> 
> This is just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> .....for your sakes


Gary I am so sorry. What you must be going through is beyond endurance. Peace to you and condolences most sincere.

Chic.


----------



## JonDouglas

Gary O' said:


> A note on my son's untimely death;
> 
> He was 49 years of age
> Reasonably fit (he hauled his mountain bike up and down three flights of stairs every day)
> He ate proper foods
> His mother talked to him daily (no health complaints)
> 
> He was very motivated to get his vaccine
> 'I want to live'
> 
> He died four days after getting the Moderna vaccine
> 
> I don't consider that a coincidence
> 
> I also don't care what anyone's opinion may be
> 
> This is just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> .....for your sakes


Our most sincere condolences.!


----------



## digifoss

Gary O' said:


> A note on my son's untimely death;



Losing a child is a terrible thing Gary, I am very saddened to hear that, you have my sincerest condolences.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Gary.....I didn't know, I'm so sorry to hear this news, I had to quickly look at your Diary... and saw it was a few days ago...your poor wife and daughter.

Have you been able to get the news to your fisherman son by now...?


----------

